# please share your bachflower use experiences?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm new to Bach Flowers - just mixed up our first bottles yesterday and started using them. 

*Question(s) first:* instructions say the bottles should be kept cool, should I be refrigerating them (I consider that cold not cool)? They're mixed with alcohol.

I cannot put them in the dog's water because they each drink out of whichever bowl they want and they are both on different flower mixes. I've been just dropping onto their tongues. They are sporadic eaters, so dropping on their food doesn't guarantee them getting the dose because they may not eat a meal or more. *Anyone got a better idea than dropping on their tongues?* They're not real fond of opening their mouths for me to stick stuff in there.

*********

Ok, now I would really love it if those of you who've used or are using the Bachflowers would share your experiences with it. I'm not expecting to see any results for about a month as that's what the info says. Sooner would be great, but not expecting it.

Anything you're willing to share would be appreciated, good or bad. I've got a voracious case of Newbie Curiosity. Thank you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't used Bach but I have used other similar products. I was told they can be dropped on the paw pads for absorption. I have also heard of using them to massage.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

From here: http://www.allourpets.com/holistic/bach-essences.shtml


The remedy can be given by mouth, which is the most effective method. Only a few drops (4-8) are necessary, and need not be swallowed, but only must contact the mucous membranes (gums, tongue, lips). Be careful not to contaminate the dropper by touching it to the animal (if this occurs, rinse the dropper in very hot water before returning it to the bottle). You can also add a dropper full to the water dish, or a few drops on wet food (there is no effect of dilution). You can add a dropper full to a spray bottle filled with spring water, and use it to spray a room, carrier, car, around litter boxes or plants, or other problem areas. You can even put a few drops in your hand and pat the animal on the head and around the ears with it--the head is very sensitive to energy and will absorb the flower essences in this way. In the case of chewing or excessive licking or hot spots, you might want to try applying the remedy directly to the problem spot (IF it isn't too raw, otherwise the remedy will sting); the animal will then consume it when it next licks that area.

The Bach Remedies can be taken directly from the stock bottle or from the personal dilution bottle by placing 2 - 4 drops in your animal's feed or water. The Remedies are easy and convenient to use with varied methods of application that can be selected to suit an individual's specific needs.

The most common forms of administering the Remedies are placing them into the animal's food or water; dropping them directly into the animal's mouth; or rubbing the needed remedies on one's hands before petting them.

There is no improper or wrong method of applying the Bach Remedies. It is truly not necessary to be precise in counting the number of drops in any of the dilution methods. The suggestions given, herein, are merely to offer a reasonable parameter of accepted dilution methods. Follow your own judgment and insights. Remember that you cannot overdose the Remedies for they are non-toxic.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I always put it into the mouth so I really know that they got it.
I have seen results (in dogs & people) within one week. 
Actually, I would think, if you don't see results within a week, I would re-asses the choice of remedies.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I don't keep the stockbottles in the fridge, they're in my bedroom closet. Energetic remedies should be kept away from power outlets, microwaves, excessive heat & moisture (like bathroom)


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI have seen results (in dogs & people) within one week. Actually, I would think, if you don't see results within a week, I would re-asses the choice of remedies.


Wow, that's encouraging. However, the info that I've read and that came in the box says although results *can* be seen sooner sometimes, one should not really expect any for a month.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI always put it into the mouth so I really know that they got it.










we tried putting it into a ball of liversausage today - both of us were wearing the squirts that came out the sides of Riley's mouth as he bit down. Ok, so we're sticking with in the mouth but hubby showed me a way so that there's quite a bit less chance I'll wind up touching any part of the mouth w/the dropper.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Is anyone willing to share say for example "I use this for my dog who was so timid and needed a courage boost and what happened was <u>blah blah blah *insert results here* blah blah blah</u> ... "


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Riley's Mom

Last year I adopted my foster an 8-year female shiloh shepherd. She had extreme fear issues. I immediately enrolled her in an indoor obedience class which helped but nothing worked liek magic until I started her on the flower essences. She has an extreme fear of fans and by the end of the summer I had a fan running in the house with no problem and she would finally walk into a room with a ceiling fan going. I stopped them over the winter as she was doing so well but will be starting them up again with the weather getting warm. The first time I turn on a fan I don't want her to freak out. My cousin's husband has been having prostrate problems coupled with insominia. She got him some flower essences and he is sleeping very well and doing much better.
I hope this helps you.
Sue


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Thank you for sharing! I honestly think we see a difference in our male and it's been about a week now on the Flower Power (as we call it). These are the kinds of little stories I'd love to hear so hope more will share.


----------

